# Achat du apple tv 2 au lieu du 3



## Gilles25 (30 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

Mon revendeur m'a vendu un apple vt2 au lieu du 3, il y a 5 jours, du coup 720p 
Que faire ? La différence est elle énorme ?

Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## George78 (3 Avril 2012)

.. t'as pas la hd, quoi.. j'espère que t'as pas payé le prix de l'atv3.. :0)


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2012)

Qualité moindre des images. C'est la plus grosse différence. 

Si le prix était correct, ça va. Sinon, c'est un beau margoulin ton revendeur.


----------



## Dailyplanet (21 Avril 2012)

Gilles25 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Mon revendeur m'a vendu un apple vt2 au lieu du 3, il y a 5 jours, du coup 720p
> Que faire ? La différence est elle énorme ?
> ...



Bonjour,

Comment voir si on a la Apple TV2 ou Apple TV3 ?

Merci


----------



## iDanGener (21 Avril 2012)

Gilles25 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Mon revendeur m'a vendu un apple vt2 au lieu du 3



Bonjour,

Ton revendeur ne t'a pas donné ce que tu lui as demandé ?!?!?

Et tu as quand même payé ?!?!?

Moi j'ai acheté un AppleTV 2 l'an dernier et j'en suis très content (mais ma TV n'est qu'en 720p de toute façon). Mais même si tu as une télé 1080, je ne crois pas que tu verras beaucoup de différences avec des fichiers 1080 compressés à 8Go (par exemple). Bref, l'écart de qualité entre la compression
  Blu-Ray 25 Go -> .m4v 8Go (1080p)
et la compression
  Blu-Ray 25 Go -> .m4v 4Go (720p)
ne doit pas être perceptible (sauf peut-être dans les scènes très sombres).

Daniel


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2012)

Bah, il ne s'est pas connecté depuis plus de 20 jours et ne répond pas aux questions. Tant pis.


----------

